# Why Do You Carry?



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just curious.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

This should open up a big can....

Many reasons

1 - Its my RIGHT to do so
2 - to protect me and mine


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> This should open up a big can....
> 
> Many reasons
> 
> ...


I'm not looking to have a debate on whether people's reasons are legitimate. I'd just like to know who does it for business (police, military, etc.) and who does it for other reasons.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well put. As much as I would like to carry I am unable to in the state I live in. It makes me upset that "thugs" can carry weapons and open fire on me and I will have no retaliation. If I do then I will be charged with carrying illegally.

I bought the house I live in 1 yr ago not really knowing the area. Just a few months ago gang (bloods and crips) crimes in my county have boomed. It seems the politics part is trying to push it aside like it is not an issue and honestly that scares me. I feel that in 1-2 yrs if things go how they are i will be unable to leave my home safely. I hope to move before then.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry because I have worked in the criminal justice field in various jobs since I was 19 - I am 34 now. And, I am a paranoid SOB


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1. I have a wife and child to protect.
2. I have myself to protect.
3. I really don't want my last thought to be, "Damn, I shouldn't have left the Glock in the safe today!"
4. I test holsters for Galco.

So, mainly personal, with a little bit of professional thrown in.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Protection of myself and my family in case SHTF. It's that simple.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Protection. Even in this little town. Last week some guy beat his 32 yr. old girlfriend and her 13 YEAR OLD SON to death. Then took off across the county with the cops chasing him. Fortunately, he found an isolated back road, killed himself, and burned the vehicle and himself. Ya' never know who's going down the road. I live 1 1/2 mile from Interstate 10. :smt011


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention..........newspaper said there coiuld have been "drugs involved". Imagine that!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I carry because I feel the same way that Ted Nugent does on the subject of self-protection:



> *"To my mind it is wholly irresponsible to go into the world incapable of preventing violence, injury, crime, and death. How feeble is the mindset to accept defenselessness. How unnatural. How cheap. How cowardly. How pathetic."
> 
> --Ted Nugent *


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> I carry because I feel the same way that Ted Nugent does on the subject of self-protection:


Excellent quote. I'd not seen that in print before. Bravo!!! Good for our boy Ted. :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I forget to mention that I keep a couple business cards in my wallet in case I get into a "discussion" with an anti or family member about guns and exactly why I carry / own them. It reads:

*Personal Responsibilty & Self-Protection Advocate*
Second Ammendment & Law Enforcement Supporter
"Because violence doesn't happen to someone else somewher else. It happens to everyday people doing everyday things in everyday places"​
*Why I Carry A Gun​*


Go home and watch the 11 PM news for a week and then we'll talk about why I carry a gun

It is a proven fact that when disaster strikes, lawlessness inevitably follows. Look at what happened in New Orleans. That is why I carry a gun.
Lawful gun owners in the US use their guns over 2 million times each year to save themselves and others from rape, robbery, murder, and maiming. I carry a gun, because like them, I refuse to become a victim of violent crime.
Guns in the hands of lawful citizens prevent crime. The cities and states in America with the most repressive anti-gun laws also have the highest crime rates. That's why I carry a gun.
I carry a gun because I have a moral obligation to protect my family.
I carry a gun because the Supreme Court has ruled that we have no right to police protection - we are on our own.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I was a LEO and I (helped) put bad guys behind bars,some of those lovely people are NO LONGER behind those bars and being the wary individual(read paranoid ) that I am I want EVERY means of defending/protecting myself, my family and anyone around me that needs it(even a gun hating democrap too I guess:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )

P S except mebbe hillary and that drunk senator from Mass. wazisname


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

The reason I carry is the same reason I have a storm cellar and Insurance. I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1. I carry because I can. 
2. Having the experiences I've had over the past three years, I want to be armed.
3. I like not having issues with transporting a weapon.
4. I feel naked without a gun.
5. I got really, really sick of having dumb idiots come up to me to make some comment that sounded taught to them.

:numbchuck:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> I carry because I feel the same way that Ted Nugent does on the subject of self-protection:


The 'Nuge ROCKS!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I personally don't like the guy. A few years back, he had a concert in Houston, and he made some racist statements on stage - the paper had a story about it. It's been a while, so I don't remember exactly what he said...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Relocating because of crime..*

Since I have moved I don't carry everyday now, I even took the pistol out of my jeep this morning. Relocating because of growing crime in my old hometown wasn't easy... but it was much easier for me to deal with moving rather than staying where we were & a member of my family getting hurt or worse. Nothings worth that.

As for the Motorcity Madman.... I don't know Nugent, but from ALL the "REALITY" tv shows & websites I've seen him on... the guy won't SHUT~UP yap,yap,yap... but at least he admits it. :mrgreen: With his diction & way of speakin' ? Who the hell talks like that? other than him.
I bet if ya hung out with him, he would just get on your very last shred of nerves. yap,yap,yap,yap I'm not saying he would want to hang out with me either.... but it jus' MHO.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I was a Thug.*

I guess because I didn't have a peice of paper, or a plastic card that said I could carry a gun, I was a thug. That's what the Democraps & Rabbit People say anyway. I did it for over 40+ years, but now I am legal. Amazing isn't it.
I never needed paper, plastic, or a politician to give me my right to protect my family and me. Some say that was a big risk, well so is getting killed by some nut case. I'll take mind with my gun in my hand.:smt068


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*lack of faith*

lack of faith in the goodness of my fellow man 16 hours a day


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

'Bout the only redeeming quality I see in Nugent is.......he loves 10mm.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Because I can... 2A

W


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I carry or have a pistol with in arms reach because the world we live in has gone in the toilet in last 25 years.
There are too many out there willing to try to steal or 
do harm to on those they see as weak or an easy mark.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Because I love and value my family's lives...and

Because you never know what's going to happen tomorrow...what happened in New Orleans post-hurricane, was enough to convince me to seek my permit and at least have the (legal) option.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

When the wolves can't tell the dogs from the sheep, the whole flock is safer.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Although one of my biggest reasons is because I can, I have to agree with others. I would rather carry it and not need it than to need it and not have it.



> Personal Responsibilty & Self-Protection Advocate
> Second Ammendment & Law Enforcement Supporter
> "Because violence doesn't happen to someone else somewher else. It happens to everyday people doing everyday things in everyday places"
> 
> ...


I need to print up a couple thousand of these. Mind if I use it?


----------



## Cougar7464 (Jun 1, 2006)

Ever since I was old enough to understand the concept of danger I've had recurring nightmares of not being able to protect myself and my loved ones. Since then I've carried as much protection as possible. Whether it be knives, sticks, and now that I'm old enough, a gun, I haven't left the house in 15 years without having something blunt, sharp, or loaded.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Because the founding FATHERS said I can!:smt067 

I belive in GOD and Family...what I have to do to protect them...is up to me. 
Not what some suit say's I can do.

Only the strong survive.

Hey anyone watching that show on ABC tonight?? End of Days.....thats why you need a gun...if you survive you will need it.:smt1099


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

#1 God given right to defend myself and family!
#2 Scares the shit out of liberals and commies(but they need protection from us????)
#3 Buy the dreaded "ASSAULT WEAPON" why???? see #2 above
J.R.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

You know, I didn't really consider "carrying" important until the last few years. Two things clinched it for me, one, the Chai Vang hunting murders in Wisconsin and upon doing a lot of study and being in chat rooms and message boards, I've learned that the courts have decided that the police aren't there to protect the individual. Fortunately, I live in a small town and 911 calls are rapidly responded to (usually). Even so, it doesn't take long for a criminal to accomplish their evil deeds. Usually, by the time the police DO arrive, it's far too late and they wind up cleaning up the mess and doing an investigation. Then, when one adds in the 2nd Amendment rights, the fact that crime has become so rampant in the metro and suburban areas, it's a lot more comforting to know that one is prepared for whatever comes their direction.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Well put. As much as I would like to carry I am unable to in the state I live in. It makes me upset that "thugs" can carry weapons and open fire on me and I will have no retaliation. If I do then I will be charged with carrying illegally.
> 
> I bought the house I live in 1 yr ago not really knowing the area. Just a few months ago gang (bloods and crips) crimes in my county have boomed. It seems the politics part is trying to push it aside like it is not an issue and honestly that scares me. I feel that in 1-2 yrs if things go how they are i will be unable to leave my home safely. I hope to move before then.


If weeds are not controlled in the beginning they will eventually take over the lawn.

The only reason that the "thugs" are so bold is that they know their victims cannot strike back. I would recommend moving to either Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Oklahoma or similar states where you can shoot back if assaulted.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Forgot to mention..........newspaper said there coiuld have been "drugs involved". Imagine that!


Noooo??


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

scooter said:


> .......and that drunk senator from Mass. wazisname


His mob nickname is Teddy Two-face.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I personally don't like the guy. A few years back, he had a concert in Houston, and he made some racist statements on stage - the paper had a story about it. It's been a while, so I don't remember exactly what he said...


Everyone has some racism in them. If you think you don't just let any particular ethnic bean you over the head with the butt of a gun and see if you don't find yourself reciting racial epithets.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

1. To make trips to the range easier. Less chances of getting into some legal issues.
2. To be able to skip the background check when I buy a gun. 
3. Because there are a few places I go where I would feel more comfortable if I had something to protect me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am my most favoritest preson.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Protection of myself and my family in case SHTF. It's that simple.


I can't state it any better than that. It _really is_ that simple.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> Although one of my biggest reasons is because I can, I have to agree with others. I would rather carry it and not need it than to need it and not have it.
> 
> I need to print up a couple thousand of these. Mind if I use it?


Be my guest. It's just a mix of a few different cards members of another forum I belong to carry.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

P97 said:


> The reason I carry is the same reason I have a storm cellar and Insurance. I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


And smoke detectors, fire extinguishers, gas in my car, food in the pantry, knife and cash in my pocket, water bottle and first aid kit in my car... Ad infintum...


----------

